# I'm putting clear glass kitchen cabinet doors up next week



## aim2050 (Oct 20, 2010)

I get clear glass b/c it's cheaper, but now I'm not sure how to design those clear glass door. I went to home depot and can't find any nice window film for it to make it lost frosty or some design to it. Anyone has any ideas what can I do with teh glass door? I just dont' want it to be so clear that sees thru completely.


----------



## havasu (Oct 20, 2010)

There are lots of sprays and acid etching options you could experiment with, but I would recommend that you visit a stained glass company and look at their "glue chip" glass. It is relatively inexpensive, and could be easily cut to fit your cabinets. Glue chip comes in various styles and obscurity, and will not peel or flake off like the spray on options.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 2, 2010)

Try bubbled glass. It's so sharp it looks stunning!


----------



## handyguys (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to someday learn how to etch or sandblast glass. I think the steps are to use a pattern and a sandblaster to make the design.


----------



## rnddude (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to have a stained glass studio, so I know glass! Clear antique glass, which is somewhat wavy with bubbles/inclusions is a very good & unique choice. Also look into standard reeded glass, which is affordable, machine-made and will diffuse the light passing thru. I have it in several of my pocket doors. You can see examples of reeded glass at most window/glass shops or Home Depot/Lowes. Glue chip, as Havasu mentioned, is a unique choice. I have also done a lot of abrasive etching with sandblasting, PM me for details if anyone wants.


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2010)

Leaded glass with beveled inserts.....nice, provided your money tree has a great harvest available!


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 27, 2011)

Well then get a glass with a design is the best way and not just the plain one. Anyway, not sure if there is any good design or stickers that you can put on your clear glass to make it look better.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 27, 2011)

Just Google "window stencils" and thousands of sites came up with films and design ideas.


----------



## HomeNovice (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd suggest going to a sign shop (SignARama, FastSigns, etc.).
They have vinyl that looks like sandblasting, and they cut any design you want, or cover the whole sheet of glass.
We've used this technique lots of times when helping brand office space for our clients.


----------

